# Best Home Defense Handgun



## Jim..47 (May 5, 2009)

sullyxlh said:


> And your bad guy is deaf or hard of hearing so all these hollywood clicky racky noises don't do crap
> 
> People assuming that the bad guys have perfect hearing are going to end up dead..



Assuming they don't can get you just as dead. Dead is dead, the idea is to outwit them and end up alive.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

sullyxlh said:


> And your bad guy is deaf or hard of hearing so all these hollywood clicky racky noises don't do crap
> 
> People assuming that the bad guys have perfect hearing are going to end up dead..


 Here in 48186, all our "bad guys" are in perfect health......., so no problems


----------



## huntermikemj (Apr 3, 2011)

1. 80 lb lab/Shepard mix
2. Glock 29 , 10mm
3. Rem. 1100 20 ga #3 buck 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

